# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  MSN που καλείται μόνο από κινητά αλλά όχι από σταθερά

## soiratken

Έχω μια ISDN στον ΟΤΕ με ένα MSN που προήλθε από καταργημένη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και παρατήρησα ότι ενώ μπορούν να με καλούν κανονικά σε αυτό το MSN από κινητά COSMOTE, δεν μπορούν να με καλέσουν από σταθερά ΟΤΕ. Όταν καλείς από σταθερό ΟΤΕ βγάζει το μήνυμα ότι ο αριθμός δεν υπάρχει. Εννοείται ότι το κεφαλικό νούμερο λειτουργεί κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα.

Το έχω δηλώσει στο 121 αλλά δεν το διορθώνουν και κλείνουν την βλάβη με το μήνυμα ότι ελέγχθηκε η γραμμή και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Γενικά, οι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ εάν κάτι έχει να κάνει με ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες είναι χάλι μαύρο....

Ξέρει κανείς που μπορεί να οφείλεται αυτό το πρόβλημα;

----------

